# HGH when  I'll stop after 6 month's, what's going to happen?



## Didsky (May 10, 2010)

Hi I was just wondering after six months of HGH therapy 4iu per day 7 days a week, when I will stop... how fast will a lose  my gains..I mean body fat loss muscles.... 
Is 4 iu enough?


----------



## sassy69 (May 10, 2010)

Are you runing it w/ anything else?

As w/ anything, it is only as good as your foundation program.  I have never seen studies of what you're asking but what you're doing is supplementing any decrease in your natural levels of hGH that are supporting more efficient metabolic functions. I think the presence of optimal GH levels will last a while, and they are generally providing you w/ a stronger 'recovery' aspect, which, in encouraging more optiomal metabolism (i.e. based on better lean body mass, which encourages more efficient fat burning), so you should have some carry over if you can maintain that via diet & training.

I don't think you literally "lose" these "gains" when you stop. But like anythign else - suppelments are not meant to be a continued part or maintenance state of your program, but rather provides a boost during a particular phase, and then you come down from it and continue on in your 'maintenance' state.


----------



## Didsky (May 11, 2010)

yes I have been using SARM S4 after 3 weeks starting my hgh cycle. SARM for 3 weeks,  I added 2 kg of muscle so I am not  very  convinced that SARM really works, but I  wanted to avoid side effect like  hairloss..as I have a problem with that since I am 18 y.o.
so then I have used Sustanon for 3 weeks but  250 /week only and total gains in 4 months since I started using HGH and those extra complements  are 7 kg of muscles
I am 36,  175cm and I started from 63,5 kg and now at 71 kg.
Training  up to 5 times a week  when I am not flying as I am a pilot.
I feel that I cannot increase my weight gain (lean) anymore..and I want to  take another 3kg in my legs essentially


----------



## Didsky (May 12, 2010)

any help please?


----------



## sassy69 (May 12, 2010)

I'm trying to understand your last statement - you gained some and want to gain another 3kg of lean muscle mass in your legs? And you think you've capped at your 'natural potential' or something? 

The sense I get is that you are relying on GH & S4 (or Sus?) to make gains? What is your diet like? Are you eating & training to bullk / gain? IMO its very hard to make dramatic but all lean gains over anything but a long period of time, so I'm not completely clear on what your expectations are.


----------



## Didsky (May 13, 2010)

Yes you  understood what is my aim
gain another 3kgs  if possible essentially  increase my muscle volume in the legs.
I eat 4 slices of whole wheat bread with jam in the morning....which I know is not the best, one cup of cofee. lunchtime, 4 eggs on the pann but only 2 yellows mixed with white flour 50 gramms and some lactosefree milk as I cannot eat lactose products...
latern afternoon befor the gym, whey proteins, two services ( more or less 45 to 50 gramms proteins ) with water.
Evening after training we eat white meat like chicken or turkey or even sometimes fish or steak, always  about 300 gramms, with veggies and  sometimes potatoes, cooked  with steam. quite healthy
I guess that this is not enough.... I know....
every day 4IU hgh from Hygetropin, and just finnished 3 weeks ago, Sustanon 250/ week during 3 weeks, I know this is short but I fear to increase baldness, though I use proscar (generic) since  I am 26 and I am now 36.
what would be the best to use to improve my lean mass without big risk of DHT conversion....?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2010)

wait . . . . do you workout?


----------



## Didsky (May 13, 2010)

Yes I do  4 to 5 times a week.
I gained in 4 months about 7kg, but now it is stable..I cannot put on weight anymore since one month, as I am just using HGH since 3 weeks. I stopped Sustanon and made a PCT with clomid for 10 days and just finnished


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 13, 2010)

Didsky, I have to ask: what changes, if any, did you notice from using HGH 4 IUs x 7 ED.  I'm on the same protocol so very interested.


----------



## Didsky (May 13, 2010)

first , lot's of sides like jointpain especially in the shoulders, then the elbows, and  the the hands..now after 4 months it seems to stop, I lost 2 % of bodyfat, though with the same amount of HGH my boyfriend has experienced exactely the same  pain at the same time , but no real improvement of the ratio of body fat.
I gained 7 kg of lean muscle , but to be honnest I really don't know which of hte products I used is the most responsible of that gains.. as I started 3 weeks later after the beginning of my HGH with 50mg of SARM S4,  not noticed much change, then anavar, but very low dosage like 10mg/day, 20 days, then Sustanon 250/week for 3 weeks, and I noticed the gain in mass.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 13, 2010)

Bro no one else wants to say it so I'll just tell ya when you stop the hgh your dick will fall off so dont stop if you value it


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 13, 2010)

Didsky said:


> first , lot's of sides like jointpain especially in the shoulders, then the elbows, and  the the hands..now after 4 months it seems to stop, I lost 2 % of bodyfat, though with the same amount of HGH my boyfriend has experienced exactely the same  pain at the same time , but no real improvement of the ratio of body fat.
> I gained 7 kg of lean muscle , but to be honnest I really don't know which of hte products I used is the most responsible of that gains.. as I started 3 weeks later after the beginning of my HGH with 50mg of SARM S4,  not noticed much change, then anavar, but very low dosage like 10mg/day, 20 days, then Sustanon 250/week for 3 weeks, and I noticed the gain in mass.



Thank you for a very detailed and thoughtful answer.  You have helped me a lot.


----------

